# Where can I buy the 721 receiver?



## Muser (Oct 1, 2003)

I want to upgrade my 301 receiver to the 721 receiver. Where can I buy the 721 receiver online? I'm thinking of a an online retailer like dishdepot, but they don't have any instock right now. I don't to go the eBay route. Thanks.


----------



## Kali05 (May 20, 2005)

sell mine to you 4 $150.00 no balance clean


----------



## chaddux (Oct 10, 2004)

721s are no longer being manufactured and their supply is probably just about entirely gone. It's probably going to be tough to find one outside of eBay, especially if you are wanting a brand new one. I just checked DISHStore.net and they don't have any either.

Why exactly do you want a 721 as opposed to the newer 522s or 625s with name based recording? Are you just wanting to save the DVR fee?


----------



## Muser (Oct 1, 2003)

Kali05 said:


> sell mine to you 4 $150.00 no balance clean


Thanks for your reply. I rather buy a receiver from an online store online store using a credit card. Buying a receiver from an individual is too much of a hassle with payments. Thanks for your understanding.


----------



## kzosat (Aug 22, 2004)

Muser said:


> Thanks for your reply. I rather buy a receiver from an online store online store using a credit card. Buying a receiver from an individual is too much of a hassle with payments. Thanks for your understanding.


I understand your concern and am not diagreeing with you, but there are lots of options in buying from users on this board. I have bought and sold numerous things in the classifieds. Using paypal, I can pay another member with a CC with no hassles. There is lots of protection mechanisms in place with CC, Paypal and of course, if somone screws ya here, we will all know cause all you have to do is post it.

As for a 721 online, I don't think you will find any NIB ones easily. Most are going to be refurbed. A P2P transaction will probably be the fastest way to get one.


----------



## jrbdmb (Sep 5, 2002)

Satellite One claims to have refurb 721's (with warranty) for $299:
http://www.satelliteone.com/dish/store/dish721.html

I know somewhere here or on www.satelliteguys.us a dealer had a few 721s for sale, also at $299. Can't find a link for that one, though.

Once in a while a 721 pops up in the Classified forum on one of the DBS sites. I picked one up last month for $180 shipped, paid with PayPal, worked out great for me.

As always, please perform due diligence on the store or person before buying. I don't have any personal experience with Satellite One.


----------



## Muser (Oct 1, 2003)

kzosat said:


> I understand your concern and am not diagreeing with you, but there are lots of options in buying from users on this board. I have bought and sold numerous things in the classifieds. Using paypal, I can pay another member with a CC with no hassles. There is lots of protection mechanisms in place with CC, Paypal and of course, if somone screws ya here, we will all know cause all you have to do is post it.
> 
> As for a 721 online, I don't think you will find any NIB ones easily. Most are going to be refurbed. A P2P transaction will probably be the fastest way to get one.


Kzosat, thanks for your reply. I have two additional questions regarding the 721. I would appreciated if anyone is able to answer them for me.

1. Is it easy to install the 721 receiver? I currently have the 301 receiver. Do I have to run another cable into my house to use the dual receiver features of 721? I currently only have one cable running into my house to one receiver. I a have the DP34 for a switch.

2. The picture in picture feature of the 721. Do you need a PIP TV in order for it to work? Or any regular TV will work fine with the PIP feature of the 721 unit?

By the way, a refurbished unit is fine with me, as long as it's a working unit.


----------



## 23collector (Feb 10, 2005)

Muser said:


> Kzosat, thanks for your reply. I have two additional questions regarding the 721. I would appreciated if anyone is able to answer them for me.
> 
> 1. Is it easy to install the 721 receiver? I currently have the 301 receiver. Do I have to run another cable into my house to use the dual receiver features of 721? I currently only have one cable running into my house to one receiver. I a have the DP34 for a switch.
> 
> ...


1. You first need to make sure that you have a DishPro lnb and not a Legacy lnb. For the receiver to work at all, you need a DishPro lnb. Second, you will need to run 2 lines from the DP34 to the 721 to be able to use all the features .

2. You do not need a PIP TV, any regular TV will work. The PIP is built into the 721.

One final word of warning, however... I purchased a 721 from someone on this board and have had nothing but problems since. The person who sold it to me was trustworthy and I am sure they didn't realize there were problems with the 721, but the 721 itself did have many problems, even though it was brand new. Most recent problem is, when attempting to activate the new smart card, E* told me they had to send me a new 721 because they "detected" a serious problem with the one I have. I have had the 721 in my possession since March and have been able to use it a total of 2 days.

Long-story-short... be careful when deciding to purchase from an individual online.


----------



## dishrich (Apr 23, 2002)

23collector said:


> You first need to make sure that you have a DishPro lnb and not a Legacy lnb. For the receiver to work at all, you need a DishPro lnb.


Exactly how many E* receivers HAVE you installed??? This is 100% FALSE - ALL E* receivers (including the 721) are backward compatable with legacy LNB's & always have been. As long as he has 2 feeds, either both legacy or DP, it will work just fine!

Now, if he wants to only have to run 1 line & us a DP separator, he'll need a DPP44 switch - the 721 will NOT work with the DP separator & the DPP twin LNB.


----------



## kzosat (Aug 22, 2004)

23collector said:


> One final word of warning, however... I purchased a 721 from someone on this board and have had nothing but problems since. The person who sold it to me was trustworthy and I am sure they didn't realize there were problems with the 721, but the 721 itself did have many problems, even though it was brand new. Most recent problem is, when attempting to activate the new smart card, E* told me they had to send me a new 721 because they "detected" a serious problem with the one I have. I have had the 721 in my possession since March and have been able to use it a total of 2 days.
> 
> Long-story-short... be careful when deciding to purchase from an individual online.


I have to say, that is not an issue with the individual. Per your post, it sounds like it got damaged in transit. Although you say Dish sent you a replacement, are you still having problems with that one? I am not sure what more you can ask for? Dish is taking care of you (maybe not as fast as you like) and I don't think the seller attempted to screw you.

But like you say, all stuff is caveat emptor, so do your diligence in making sure the receiver is no balance, get R00 and S00 number to verify.

I have had nothing but good experiences buying and selling stuff through these boards.

To date:
Bought:
721, 921, 522, 301

Sold:
3 301's, 721, 811, 510

No problems being on either end of the transactions.


----------



## finniganps (Jan 23, 2004)

kzosat said:


> I have to say, that is not an issue with the individual. Per your post, it sounds like it got damaged in transit. Although you say Dish sent you a replacement, are you still having problems with that one? I am not sure what more you can ask for? Dish is taking care of you (maybe not as fast as you like) and I don't think the seller attempted to screw you.
> 
> But like you say, all stuff is caveat emptor, so do your diligence in making sure the receiver is no balance, get R00 and S00 number to verify.
> 
> I have had nothing but good experiences buying and selling stuff through these boards.


I agree completely with the above statement. There is risk in buying something from individuals, but I'd trust a purchase from a regular poster on this forum over e-bay any day.


----------



## Muser (Oct 1, 2003)

23collector said:


> 1. You first need to make sure that you have a DishPro lnb and not a Legacy lnb. For the receiver to work at all, you need a DishPro lnb. Second, you will need to run 2 lines from the DP34 to the 721 to be able to use all the features .
> 
> 2. You do not need a PIP TV, any regular TV will work. The PIP is built into the 721.
> 
> ...


23Collector, thanks for your reply. I after futher checking. I have the DishPro lnb, and DP34 switch. From what you said I have to run another cable from the DP34 switch into the 721 receiver. If I were to do this, this will involve drilling another hole into my house. Is it possible for me to use a cable splitter for the 721 receiver? Also by slitting the cable that's currently in my house right now will it work without splitting another from DP34? This is starting to sound complicated. Maybe I should just stick to the 501 or 508 receiver? Thanks to everyone who has answer my questions.


----------



## dishrich (Apr 23, 2002)

Muser said:


> Is it possible for me to use a cable splitter for the 721 receiver?


No, please read my response above - the ONLY way you can get by with 1 lead with the "splitter" you are talking about (E* actually calls it a separator) is by using a DPP44 switch - NO other switch will allow you to get by with only 1 cable run.


----------



## Muser (Oct 1, 2003)

dishrich said:


> No, please read my response above - the ONLY way you can get by with 1 lead with the "splitter" you are talking about (E* actually calls it a separator) is by using a DPP44 switch - NO other switch will allow you to get by with only 1 cable run.


This dual turner is getting a little more complicated then I had thought. Maybe I should just get 508 receiver?


----------



## MadScientist (Dec 1, 2004)

It is not complicated at all. I had a 301 way back; I installed the 721 and new cable in about two hours, and this being done by me a Microbiologist (lol). it was fun doing it to also.


----------



## Big Bob (May 13, 2002)

Muser said:


> Kzosat, thanks for your reply. I have two additional questions regarding the 721. I would appreciated if anyone is able to answer them for me.
> 
> 1. Is it easy to install the 721 receiver? I currently have the 301 receiver. Do I have to run another cable into my house to use the dual receiver features of 721? I currently only have one cable running into my house to one receiver. I a have the DP34 for a switch.
> 
> 2. The picture in picture feature of the 721. Do you need a PIP TV in order for it to work? Or any regular TV will work fine with the PIP feature of the 721 unit?


1. Don't worry too much about drilling another hole to add a second line. I did it and it was very simple to do. Also, the 721 works with legacy LNB, unlike what 23collector said. I am watching my 721 right now with old legacys and an sw62, it also works with sw 21s. Just note that you must have 2 feeds. A single line won't cut it. And using a splitter seems to be complicated too. I would just drill another hole.

2. I have used PIP two, maybe three times in the years that I have had my 721. Those were only for breaking news situations where I was monitoring 2 different news broadcasts at the same time. 98% of the time, I watch recorded shows. If you have never had a PVR before, it is kinda hard to imagine, but once you try it, you will never go back to watching live shows. And since you are not watching live shows, the PIP function is not used very often. Also, because you will find that you will record many more shows that you thought you would, having 2 tuners like the 721 has is very important. I would not make it with a single tuner box like the 501/508/510.


----------



## 23collector (Feb 10, 2005)

dishrich said:


> Exactly how many E* receivers HAVE you installed??? This is 100% FALSE - ALL E* receivers (including the 721) are backward compatable with legacy LNB's & always have been. As long as he has 2 feeds, either both legacy or DP, it will work just fine!
> 
> Now, if he wants to only have to run 1 line & us a DP separator, he'll need a DPP44 switch - the 721 will NOT work with the DP separator & the DPP twin LNB.


Steady now... I just made a mistake. No need for several question marks, exclamation points and ALL CAPS.

You are correct in saying that you can use a legacy lnb with the 721, I mispoke on that one, however, he said he would be using a DP34 switch to connect to the 2 tuners... wouldn't that mean he would require a DP lnb?

Having said that, he wouldn't have to use the DP34 if he has a legacy twin. Just run an extra line from the legacy lnb to the second tuner.

By the way... I have installed a total of one (1) 721 receivers... so you'll have to forgive me for my lack of experience.


----------



## 23collector (Feb 10, 2005)

kzosat said:


> I have to say, that is not an issue with the individual. Per your post, it sounds like it got damaged in transit. Although you say Dish sent you a replacement, are you still having problems with that one? I am not sure what more you can ask for? Dish is taking care of you (maybe not as fast as you like) and I don't think the seller attempted to screw you.
> 
> But like you say, all stuff is caveat emptor, so do your diligence in making sure the receiver is no balance, get R00 and S00 number to verify.
> 
> ...


Actually, I don't believe it was damaged in transit, as it did work for a few days and suddenly I got a message that said "A Serious Problem Has Been Detected With Your Receiver".

I have not been able to have Dish Network send me a new receiver as my "location" presents somewhat of a problem in that regard.

Perhaps it's best that the Muser disregard my advice regarding purchasing from individuals as my experience in the matter is somewhat unique given my "location" issues.

I also want to be clear that my experience with purchasing from an individual on this was a positive. It was the problems with the receiver that were not as positive.


----------



## 23collector (Feb 10, 2005)

Muser said:


> This dual turner is getting a little more complicated then I had thought. Maybe I should just get 508 receiver?


Muser, if you have a DP _twin_ lnb (which I am sure you do), all you have to do is run a second line from the lnb to the second tuner on the 721... that's it. Very simple.

I have a 508 and a 301 as well and was trying to add a third receiver (the 721) when my problems started.

I have to say, when I did have the 721 working for a couple of days, it was so much better than my 508! The dual tuner is amazing. I cannot wait until my problems are solved and I can start using my 721 again.


----------



## dishrich (Apr 23, 2002)

23collector said:


> You are correct in saying that you can use a legacy lnb with the 721, I mispoke on that one, however, he said he would be using a DP34 switch to connect to the 2 tuners... wouldn't that mean he would require a DP lnb?


Yes, but since he said he was already using a DP34 for the switch, how else would his setup be working today?  So the point of which LNB he's now using is a moot point, right?


----------



## 23collector (Feb 10, 2005)

dishrich said:


> Yes, but since he said he was already using a DP34 for the switch, how else would his setup be working today?  So the point of which LNB he's now using is a moot point, right?


Yes, dishrich... you are omnipotent.


----------



## Big Bob (May 13, 2002)

23collector said:


> Yes, dishrich... you are omnipotent.


Viagra can help with that


----------



## fparkin (May 30, 2005)

i running a quad 500 with a 721 , 510, 2700 Every thing works fine


----------



## 23collector (Feb 10, 2005)

Big Bob said:


> Viagra can help with that


 :lol:


----------

